# Identify this train / railroad?



## jamesontheroad (May 30, 2007)

Just a passing query... the British airline bmi have recently launched a new ad campaign on TV in the UK. Presumably to remind people that they fly to the USA (or maybe just to give them a certain 'vibe'), the ads were filmed in the USA.

Would anyone care to tell me which railroad they used? I know zip about identifying American freight trains...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=BkzQzbitx44

ta,

*j* :blink:


----------



## printman2000 (May 30, 2007)

jamesbrownontheroad said:


> Just a passing query... the British airline bmi have recently launched a new ad campaign on TV in the UK. Presumably to remind people that they fly to the USA (or maybe just to give them a certain 'vibe'), the ads were filmed in the USA.
> Would anyone care to tell me which railroad they used? I know zip about identifying American freight trains...
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=BkzQzbitx44
> ...


You sure it was filmed in the US? That does not look like a US loco to me. Also, I do not recognize it to be from any US railroad.


----------



## PerRock (May 30, 2007)

the loco paint looks austrailian to me, I'll check, but I'm pretty sure it is.

peter

Edit:

Okies, does this look like the loco (ignore the paint)

http://locopage.railpage.org.au/photos/930..._30-10-2001.jpg

and... does this look like the paint (somewhat)

http://locopage.railpage.org.au/photos/515..._2001-10-30.jpg

If both true I would duduce it to be a SAR train form australia.


----------



## jamesontheroad (May 30, 2007)

Wow. The wonders of the advertising world. A British advertising agency filming ads in Australia and the USA... (the other ads are definitely filmed in the states, or at least North America, because it's an American ford pick-up driving down a street with American road signs.

Thanks for the info,

*j*

PS... bmi do indeed fly from Manchester (in the UK) to Chicago, and in rather swanky Airbuses, but unfortunately I can't make it to the forum gathering. Better luck next year :blink:


----------



## gswager (May 30, 2007)

I see that the signals are semaphores and is located in pine trees area, presume to be NE states or even in Canada. I'm not familiar with Australia geography, except for desert in most of it.


----------

